# **Replicant Argent** I smoked the unbanded cigar from your bomb



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Replicant Argent

I smoked the unbanded cigar from your bomb

Very mild. No nicotine buzz. Flavor was smooth and very woodsy with cedar throughout. More creamy than spicy..slightest of slight pepper taste. Burned very well with a white gray ash. 

I have no idea what it is. My very uneducated guess is:

It reminded me of the old days (cigar boom) when I smoke a lot of H. Upmann and Macanudos. 

PM me the answer if you do not want the other guys to know

Thanks...I did enjoy it.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Replicant Argent I smoked the unbanded cigar from your bomb*

Forgot the picture


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

What the hell is that thing? Looks like a turd :r 

Props on your camera work :r 

Gotta love unbanded beauties though...


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Tampa Sweetheart.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> Tampa Sweetheart.


That came to mind but I thought the cello had Tampa Sweetheart stamped on them.

Yeah, the picture is cropped from the large picture. Didn't come out to great :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> That came to mind but I thought the cello had Tampa Sweetheart stamped on them.
> 
> Yeah, the picture is cropped from the large picture. Didn't come out to great :r


**** is ****, just giving you a little razzin'


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

hehehehehheehhe
no twang?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like it is some sort of bundle cigar.

Atleast it smoked good.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

It smoked very good. Hopefully the others smoke theirs soon so we can know what it is...:r


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> It smoked very good. Hopefully the others smoke theirs soon so we can know what it is...:r


I hope to smoke mine today! I know I wont be able to guess it, I can tell by looking at it I have never smoked one! And I am sure I can only make a feeble attempt to describe it! :r


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

hornitosmonster said:


> Replicant Argent
> 
> I smoked the unbanded cigar from your bomb
> 
> ...


I would like to know also. The sound of it is exactly the kind of smoke I enjoy the most.:cb


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

ok so I fired it up! Upon looking at it the wrapper was not uniform in color. While lighting it had a very different and unique flavor. Seemed creamy mixed with a little after bite of pepper. Exhaling through the nose seemed a bit harsh. Almost tastes as if the tobacco was aged in something that gave a "hint" and just a hint of flavor (kind of perfume like  ) About half way through caught a hint of chocolate. Wife says it has medium room note. On occasion I get light taste of vinegar (I guess a little twang). See what kind of goofy review you get from a noob! :r now working towards the last third. Getting woodsy and more vinegar. Keep in mind I have just gotten over being sick and I thought my taste was back, but now I am not so sure. This tastes a bit odd to me, not quite like anything I have ever had before. The draw seems to be easy all the way through, and the ash is a very light grey and doesn't seem to hold well. Brother I am sorry if I am butchering a fav. smoke. But now I want to know what it is so I can avoid it! My nose is now starting to burn if I try the occasional exhale through it. I do this frequently with other sticks (edge, maddys all of them), it helps me taste it better and I have never experienced this. I wish I could say I am drunk while posting this but I am not. And there has been this bee that is pestering me while I smoke it! I blow smoke at it and it seems to gravitate towards it. I am a little light headed and I am a nicotine freak. I can chew tobacco and smoke a cigarette at the same time and not feel it, nor does an edge with a light inhale. Ok an inch to go, now I feel like a glutton for punishment. I may need a few more of these to give to the co-worker who tortured me by giving me a watermelon white owl. Honesty has been a motto of mine but I think I should have lied here! I must say it has not got hot through the last inch (a plus)! I hope I have not offended you Argent, but this one will stick with me forever! I think I have to put it out now it is starting to burn my fingers and my mustache is burning :r J/k 
PS I tried to get a pic of the bee but he wouldnt land long enough! 
Disclaimer: Nobody else was injured during the testing of this product, as for the bee he was here by choice ( I hope PETA wont come after me for that one)


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

lol........

Two fairly different reviews so far....


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Just smoked it.

I thought it was medium in flavor, not strong flavors but not mild by any stretch. Very tightly packed folds of tobacco. Cut easy and burn was razor sharp. By feel and due to a slight grassy, green taste (how old are they?) I kind of thought the cigar might be a little moist but the burn didn't reflect that. Lacking the spiciness I like from Nicaraguans, I wouldn't have been able to tell you it was Honduran though unless you gave me that clue. One thing that I could care less about is the ash, but some care, so I would comment the cigar didn't hold ash very well - dropped at 1/2". That seems pretty short for a long filler cigar, which by every account I assume this to be. Draw was a little tight, but that is the way I prefer. Good amount of smoke for the draw - again I still think it was a little wet and the draw/smoke issues would be even better if I humi'ed it another couple of weeks.

Straight forward tobacco taste, nothing complex. I don't how much ageing might help that, but I would say some age might add something to this cigar.

Picked up a little metallic taste around the middle of the smoke, but didn't last long. 

I am awful at guessing and I don't think I have enough experience to hazard an informed guess, but you asked for a guess so here goes.

I would say it is a mid- priced stick something along the lines of ASTRAL.

Thanks for the bombage.

BillyBarue


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Tampa Sweetheart.


Thats my guess....


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

And the winner is...

well, no one. 

but is it a fairly good smoke for 76 cents?

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=408869

I thought I would bid on a bundle or two of smokes that didn't look too scary and got those cheap, certainly not a bad gar, and one I wouldn't feel too guilty pitching out the car window, but it pleases my palate enough not to NOT smoke one out of the humi.
I don't trust much ad copy, and haven't smoked any HDMs, but I did find it a little "punchy"
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-P2A&cat=3

edit..... btw, is it scary this is my 666th post? omen?

second edit.... burned up one of those fundadores 2 nights ago... um..... don't hold them against me, gents...... please?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I've had that one. Good and spicy, says I.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote from CI.......... "this Rothschild is a hands-down winner. To me, it tastes exactly like a Punch or Hoyo de Monterrey Rothschild. But the beauty of it is, we’re throwing it out there at a price that’s 60% less! So that means a delicious, full-bodied smoking experience that won’t break the bank. Each is handmade in Honduras using only choice long-fillers and wrappers. These tasty little gems are one of the finest pound-for-pound values for the full-bodied cigar smoker".


I let this rest a little longer than everyone else because,.....well just because anyway I don't for the life of me see how it is described as full bodied. Was a fairly mild smoke and not very complex. Wasn't terrible or anything. Had some strange notes to it that I am unable to describe but for lack of a better word lets just say mettalic. Left me wanting something to smoke so I had a Boli PC afterwards . Once again thank you for the smokes Mr. Argent.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I just saw this and now I know...

Once again Thanks


----------

